# 721 Missed Recordings



## pk-rr (Aug 1, 2002)

Has anyone had PVR 721 miss some recordings? Does anyone have any suggestion on how to avoid that? :shrug: 

So far it has been nothing major. But I would hate it if it missed my “Survivor Thailand” recordings.

Thanks
PK


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

If I don't reboot my 721 every couple of days, it invariably starts to miss recordings for me. So I'm now in the habit of rebooting the machine every morning before I head to work.

(FYI... Press and hold the power button on the 721/501/508 for around 10 seconds and it will force a hard reboot... It will have to do the hard disk check and takes 5+ minutes to come back. Turning off the receiver and then pulling the access card out, then re-inserting it reportedly does the same thing, but I don't do that, I'm paranoid about wear on the card or something.)


----------



## virtualsmith (Jul 16, 2002)

Is there any way at all to shut the thing totally off? Other than unplugging it, that is. I used to turn off my 7200 every night and it would completely power down. It doesn't seem like the 721 can ever be completely powered down while the power cord is plugged in. Is this true?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes, this is true, it just goes into standby mode, and if the screen locks up on you, and you turn it off then turn it back on, it is still on that locked screen. Instead of unplugging the receiver just hold down on the power button for about 6 or 7 seconds then let go and it will do a hard reboot.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Happens to me from time to time. I'm waiting for a software upgrade to fix this. They eventually fixed it on the 501 (mine is rock solid) and it was much worse. I'll be recording Survivor on my 721 and my 501 simultaneously until I know the 721 is reliable.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I would absolutely freak out if I had paid that kind of money and it missed recordings! I would demand service credits from E*. You are paying a lot of money for the equipment and it should perform in a manner that you should expect, and in a manner that it is advertised to perform. Daily re-boots is not an acceptable way to make the equipment work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rjenkins _
> *If I don't reboot my 721 every couple of days, it invariably starts to miss recordings for me. So I'm now in the habit of rebooting the machine every morning before I head to work.
> 
> (FYI... Press and hold the power button on the 721/501/508 for around 10 seconds and it will force a hard reboot... It will have to do the hard disk check and takes 5+ minutes to come back. Turning off the receiver and then pulling the access card out, then re-inserting it reportedly does the same thing, but I don't do that, I'm paranoid about wear on the card or something.) *


When I got my 721 recently, I had a prolem with some of the features not working. I called in and got routed to someone in an Advanced Technical Support group. They were very helpful. The rep must have been in a great mood and we talked for almost an hour. Not only was it a fun call but he answered any question I had. We discussed features and how they worked and I gave my opinion on how they could improve some things. He took notes!

In any case, we talked about rebooting. The rep cautioned me NOT to Reboot by pulling out the Smart card. Although this can be done, and is not a problem on most of the receivers, not the 721. Although normally it won't hurt anything, the 721 is a little differnt. He suggested that I ONLY reboot the 721 by holding the power button in.

Mark Newton


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What bad things happen as a result from pulling the smart card? They have told me to do that a time or two when all that had to be done was to push the power button to do a hard reboot that way.


----------



## MediaMills (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karl_f _
> *I would absolutely freak out if I had paid that kind of money and it missed recordings! I would demand service credits from E*. You are paying a lot of money for the equipment and it should perform in a manner that you should expect, and in a manner that it is advertised to perform. Daily re-boots is not an acceptable way to make the equipment work. *


Tell that to Microsoft. EVBEG
_(extremely very big evil grin)_


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MediaMills _
> *
> Tell that to Microsoft. EVBEG
> (extremely very big evil grin) *


I would, but I have two M$ Ultimatetv receivers and they have NEVER missed a recording, lost a recording, or required a "hard reboot" daily, weekly, monthly, or ever. The best thing is that my UTV receivers didn't cost anywhere near $500 each. YMMV, but I have been extremely pleased with my PVRs. You will find the same true with DirecTivo.

To be fair, the 721 seems like a good piece of equipment, if they can get the little quirks solved.


----------

